# she had her kittens



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

on my bed
all the places I have ready for her and she just wanted to be with me on my bed
have tried to put her and them in a box but she takes them straight back to our bed
all the sheets want changing and we need to sleep in it
what can I do?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dont know much about cats I am afraid but have you not got a cardboard box that she cant get out of in that it is too high until she settles and you catch up on your sleep


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

got to ask what are they in your signature pic???????????


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

those are my baby bunnies...lol
I have managed to get her in a box on my bed so hopefully she will settle and they I can just move the box


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hstar said:


> those are my baby bunnies...lol
> I have managed to get her in a box on my bed so hopefully she will settle and they I can just move the box


I was trying to make out what they were at one time I thought they were mice it must be straw that looks like tails


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

We have pens that we keep our cats in when they've just given birth - great if you breed more than one litter.
Cats will get very stressed and try to cart their kittens if they're not happy so I'm glad to hear you have her settled now.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I had to laugh when I seen this I was reading then I looked at you sig pic and I thought to myself there rabbits not kittens , hope to see some pics


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on the kitts,glad to hear she has at least taken to the box-as it's important for her to feel that her and kitts are safe,otherwise if they're not happy they will cart kitts about and this is when accidents can happen


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

just managed to get these but dont want to disturb her to much
View attachment 2792


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaah-now their looks a contented mummy


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Lovely pictures  love tabbys i do  

i to thought the sig pic was the kittys that loooked like mice lol.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww bless her she looks soooooooo proud of her lovely babies
_Congratulations!!!!_


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

she had the two this morning
I went out at 2 and when I came home she had had one more
so now there is three
the tabby, black with white nose and feet and an all black
she is acting odd still
she keeps coming down (as she is in the airing cupboard) and calling and licking he bits?
cant feel anymore and she is very thin

but awwwwwww they are all so cute


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Licking herself is quite normal, she will be bleeding for at least a couple of days. As for the calling, are there any other cats in the house?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

got to ask you what breed of bunny are they have you got any bigger photos they intrique me


----------



## daisychains (Mar 13, 2008)

Awww, such cute kittens!
How old is the Mother, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

lizward said:


> Licking herself is quite normal, she will be bleeding for at least a couple of days. As for the calling, are there any other cats in the house?


no more cats in the house?
she has been wanting me all day....
she came to me in labor and followed me around then settled with me in my bedroom

floll...(florry) is 2 years old now, she has always been small. her mother was a bengal x and father a moggy

my bunnies are orange standard rex
I have a few more pics on my pc....will have go find em


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

this is one of my older standard rex


(orange)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hstar said:


> this is one of my older standard rex
> 
> 
> (orange)


what an exquisite colour do they feel like velvet to touch. I had and did show some blue rex when I was little they were given to me and as they were both show rabbits I decided to have a go myself. I entered them in a few shows in the classes the guy I had them off told me to enter at one of the bigger rabbit shows in this area they pulled off from the buck classes the cc and the other one the res cc. They were shown as bucks from babies, imagine going out one morning to find they had young, nobody had ever picked up that the one was a doe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> They were shown as bucks from babies, imagine going out one morning to find they had young, nobody had ever picked up that the one was a doe!!!!!!!!!


 what a hoot!

Those bunnies are lovely!


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

they are so soft and velvety

I could sit and stroke them all day

in fact I do..lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the kittens are just lovely, congratulations


----------

